# Yemen falls to rebels.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Watch for more. Asleep at the wheel?

Yemeni president, cabinet resign, deepening turmoil for a key U.S. ally - The Washington Post


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Few will notice. Not until they reach into the house of Saud will anyone really notice.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Which "rebels"? Actual cabal enemies or terror actors?
I do not think we need to worry for saud...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

"Rebel of the week" which group do we support this week.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Wasn't it Yemen that potus said was such a great example of his international dealings?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yemen is an extremely poor country with a government the US supported. Many people consider the Yemen branch of Al-Quaida to be the most dangerous of the Al-Quaida groups, almost as nasty as ISIS. 

The fall if Yemen combined with how rough US / Soviet relations have gotten the last year is why they have moved the international "Doomsday Clock" forward to 3 minutes to 12 today. If the clock strikes twelve all hell......


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

For being such a great "Ally", . . . sure looks like they didn't ask or didn't get any help.

But then again, . . . which side are the rebels on: sunni, mufti, sheite, baghead, . . . I could go on, . . . not worth it,............

When they finally decide they want to be a free, democratically organized, country, . . . we should help. Other than that, . . . let em fight it out, . . . we'll take on the winners.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The side of money????


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

When you say Yemen govt. falls, keep in mind there are so many factions there Government falls means more that it fractured, which is exactly what it was before. The Shiite side backed by Iran moved in , the moderates Supported by Saudis are no longer in charge, Sunni terrorists ISIS is trying to make inroads and move into AQAP territory which is also Sunni. And this is just the international players not counting local politics at all.

I think it is more accurate to say some Shiites drove their tanks into the capital city. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Now they are reducing embassy staff. We all know how that worked out last time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another victory for Obama. Yemen was never high on his list now that they are falling they will become a good Muslim country like the rest of them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Is this another Obama success story? I say yes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

James m said:


> Now they are reducing embassy staff. We all know how that worked out last time.


Yemen, and American personnel, is a big deal around Jacksonville, Fl, a Navy town.
There are currently two home ported amphibious assault ships off the coast of Yemen loaded with Marines ready to get Americans out. The embassy is guarded by Yemeni troops. Remember Benghazi?
If Obama fiddles around too long this thing may blow up.

And, speaking of Obama, 25 of terrorists left in Gitmo are Yemeni and were scheduled to be released to their home country. I'll bet it still happens, too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yemen, and American personnel, is a big deal around Jacksonville, Fl, a Navy town.
> There are currently two home ported amphibious assault ships off the coast of Yemen loaded with Marines ready to get Americans out. The embassy is guarded by Yemeni troops. Remember Benghazi?
> If Obama fiddles around too long this thing may blow up.
> 
> And, speaking of Obama, 25 of terrorists left in Gitmo are Yemeni and were scheduled to be released to their home country. I'll bet it still happens, too.


 He said they won't be released to Yemeni. There you go they just won't go there once released. After all they were wrongfully held they were go people framed by Bush


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My second sentence was a reference to benghazi. Everything seems to be getting worse. Syria iraq yemen. They're everywhere.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Didn't Obama make a claim (during the state of the monarchy, I mean union) regarding in so many words that thing were great and safer in the middle east than at any other time in our countrys history? I guess he must have missed another security briefing again due to interfering with a early bird T-Time at the golf course.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

More on this.
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN0KX01720150124?irpc=932


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 25 of terrorists left in Gitmo are Yemeni and were scheduled to be released to their home country. I'll bet it still happens, too.


We should release them back to Yemen from a B-1B bomber at about 30,000 feet.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> We should release them back to Yemen from a B-1B bomber at about 30,000 feet.


Nah, they would pass out from anoxia long before impact.
300 feet from a hovering Blackhawk would be better.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Nahh, just strap them to the outside of something and send it above armstrongs line. Problem solved .


----------

